# Phez, grouse, woodcock reports?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone done any good upland lately? My last bird was a woodcock at 
Grand River on the sunday before deer shotgun season. I went back with the dog yesterday afternoon for a little while, but no finds.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Put up 3 pheasants yesyerday in central Ohio ; didn't look for any woodcock although the conditions seem about right.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Woodcock is no longer in season this year, it ended Nov 25th.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I would love to go but...Ohio stinks for upland.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We sometimes put up woodcock while pheasant hunting a semi dry wet land. Avoided that area yesterday due to the rain.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Went Phesant hunting on Saturday which was my first experience. Went to a hunting preserve, so not true fair chase, but a lot of fun. Never shot skeet or bird hunted, strictly a deer hunter. The group was kind enough to invite me! We went 23 for 24 and had a great time fellowshiping. It was a little costly, but a great time. Bucyrus - Elk Horn Lodge I believe.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

pastordon said:


> Went Phesant hunting on Saturday which was my first experience. Went to a hunting preserve, so not true fair chase, but a lot of fun. Never shot skeet or bird hunted, strictly a deer hunter. The group was kind enough to invite me! We went 23 for 24 and had a great time fellowshiping. It was a little costly, but a great time. Bucyrus - Elk Horn Lodge I believe.


If you get hooked on it like I did, you might find yourself getting a gun dog and planning your whole vacation around upland bird hunting. I think about it every day of the year. I'm saving my pennies for next October's trip to Minnesota for two weeks of grouse and woodcock, God willing.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

did you take a dog to elk horn or use their guides and dogs? My lab Tank his father is a guide dog there after they moved north he started his life a guide dog at red pebble quail plantation . How was the fields there ?


----------

